# μπάνιο



## koslila

I would like to ask how we would say in English "Εκανα δέκα μπάνια φέτος το καλοκαίρι".


----------



## Greek Texan

Here's my guess.
"I built ten bathrooms this summer."


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

I guess you could say "I went swimming ten times this summer"


----------



## Akritas

7_against_Thebes said:


> I guess you could say "I went swimming ten times this summer"


 

I agree with the translation, however as I live in the UK I have found out that 'I went swimming...' is sometimes used as a reference to a swimming pool. Therefore, I would urge caution. An alternative could be 'I went to the beach/sea ten times this summer'.


----------



## elineo

Greek Texan said:


> Here's my guess.
> "I built ten bathrooms this summer."



I´m sorry but it´s the funniest translation i´ve ever heard in my life. Texan, please, don´t take it personally, but you have just created one of the best short funny stories in greek-english translation. It is *really good*!


----------



## shawnee

I'm just as amused as elineo about GT's translation. It does highlight the fact that it is a particularly Greek trait to make as a point of discussion 'how many swims' one has had at any particular time throughout the summer. I live in a very beach going country and the subject does not arise.


----------



## Akritas

Greek Texan said:


> Here's my guess.
> "I built ten bathrooms this summer."


 

Hence the old joke:
- Ποιος κάνει μπάνιο και δεν βρέχεται;
- Ο Υδραυλικός.


----------



## Eltheza

shawnee said:


> I'm just as amused as elineo about GT's translation. It does highlight the fact that it is a particularly Greek trait to make as a point of discussion 'how many swims' one has had at any particular time throughout the summer. I live in a very beach going country and the subject does not arise.



*Me too!*

I lived in Greece for a long time and decided that *'How many swims ... ?* corresponds culturally to something like the British obsession with the weather!


----------



## ireney

Cultural yearning for sea-swimming aside, I'd say that Akritas' translations are good with a caveat: not everyone who goes to the beach actually swims. If we need to be very precise maybe we could go for something longer, such as "I went swimming in the sea ten times this summer"


----------



## koslila

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Greek Texan

Haha.  Seriously, I thought μπάνια or μπάνιo was a word for bathroom like in Spanish.


----------



## Akritas

Greek Texan said:


> Haha. Seriously, I thought μπάνια or μπάνιo was a word for bathroom like in Spanish.


 

It is, too!


----------

